# Selling a car - do I keep the tag to put on my next vehicle?



## Buford_Dawg

Or do I leave it on the vehicle I sell.  This is a personal sale from a private individual to another private individual.  I know if I trade in my car at a car dealership and buy a new one, I just transfer the tag, but not sure if I am private selling it.  This would be in Gwinnett county.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Snakeman

Yes.  You keep the tag, and if you purchase another vehicle within 30 days, you transfer that tag to the new vehicle.  If you don't purchase within 30 days, you are supposed to notify the tag office to cancel the tag.

The Snakeman


----------



## letsemwalk

snakeman is right, it costs about 20 - 25 dollars to transfer the tag.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Thanks for your answers*

I appreciate it.


----------



## dslary

*Private car sale*

Danger; Danger Will Robinson.  If you remember that old line from Lost in Space.  Make ABSOLUTELY sure that you give and get a bill of sale signed by you and the buyer with a witness signature as well.  Can't tell you how many times I've heard about someone selling a car and then getting arrested some time later for having a mountain of outstanding parking tickets, etc. that the buyer incurred.  Seems the buyer didn't bother to transfer ownership.  The same can happen with boaters because it's so easy to just keep going on the current registration.

Good luck


----------



## leo

*Sounds good*



Snakeman said:


> Yes.  You keep the tag, and if you purchase another vehicle within 30 days, you transfer that tag to the new vehicle.  If you don't purchase within 30 days, you are supposed to notify the tag office to cancel the tag.
> 
> The Snakeman



I wonder if this applies to all tagged things ... like a trailer??


----------



## Swede

$5 for a transfer. If you are feeling very freindly you can let them ride around with your tag until they get theirs. May or may not run a red light with cameras. Guess who gets the ticket?


----------



## win280

Best to go to the Dmv and transfer title together(seller and buyer)
That way both parties know it is going to be transfered and not have a problem later.
I ran an impound yard and you wouldn't believe the issues with tags and titles if they are not transferred correctly.


----------



## DoeMaster

*Re: Vehicle Tag Transfer in GA*

The tag stays with you in GA.  I wouldn't let anyone drive off with your tag on a sold vehicle.  You either keep it until it expires or for $5 you can transfer it to another vehicle you own.


----------



## HUNTIN4LIFE

Make sure you get it transfered first before you put it on the vehicle or you could be looking at a citation.  If you don't have it transfered, you need to drive the vehicle, are within your 30 days to obtain registration, and have a bill of sale to prove it then drive without a tag on the vehicle.  You might get stopped but it will all be good with the proper paperwork in hand.


----------



## opie44

Ran into the same problem, with my new truck...bought it from an individual so there was no dealer tag(and the tag office wouln't give me a temp tag)....asked one Gwinnett county police officer and he said to take the tag off my old truck and put it on the new one until I got it transfered....I asked another Gwinnett cop and he said that I make a tag showing the purchase date and that the previous cop was wrong....

Finally looked up the tag laws in GA and found that they conflicted each other....one law states you HAVE to have a tag on your vehicle at all time...another law states that you have 30 days from the date of purchase to get your tag transfered/or buy a new tag... I know a bunch of gwinnett county cops through my road construction job and most of them said as long as they have a bill of sale, they will be ok...


----------



## ch035

i am a dealer and to my knowledge the tagis registered to you and 1 vehicle. It is unlawful to place a tag on one car that is registered to another. Private party sales are given a short grace period to get their tag switched over and when you get pulled over you just need to show a proof of purchase.


----------



## HUNTIN4LIFE

ch035 said:


> i am a dealer and to my knowledge the tagis registered to you and 1 vehicle. It is unlawful to place a tag on one car that is registered to another. Private party sales are given a short grace period to get their tag switched over and when you get pulled over you just need to show a proof of purchase.



That is correct


----------

